# Zonenschein Neuheiten 2008



## Dirk Andres (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
in diesem Thema möchte ich die Neuheiten für 2008 kurz vorstellen.
Der Pan wurde überarbeitet und die All Mountain und Enduro Serie bekommt einen leichten Columbus Rahmenrohrsatz sowie eine neue Schwinge.

Neu dazu kommt die PAN DH Serie. Der PAN DH hat als Basis den bewährten FR Rahmen mit 200 mm Federweg und RS Rear Maxle Steckachse.
Der PAN DH crown bekommt einen zusätzliches Hebelsystem zur Dämperanlenkung und die 42 mm Sattelstütze.

So das wars erstmal für Heute. Weitere Neuheiten in den kommenden Tagen.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## PeterAnus (1. August 2007)

nett, optisch gefällt mir der neue pan dh besser.. und bei dem pan fr fehlt auf dem bild die dämpferaufnahme  aber trotzdem sind das beide hammer rahmen  bleiben die preise gleich oder ändern die sich?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (1. August 2007)

Hi Dirk

möchte nächstes Jahr wieder ein made in Germany Enduro aufbauen!
Hast Du schon eine Vorstellung wie hoch das Gewicht des Pan Enduro/Allmountain kommen wird. Das jetzige ist einfach zu schwer.
Könnte man sich eine Custom Kabelführung wünschen?

THX
Jörg


----------



## Dirk Andres (1. August 2007)

Hallo,


nach unseren Berechnungen sparen wir zum Modell 2007 ca. 1000g am Rahmen.
Einen genauen Wert kann ich Dir in 2 Wochen sagen, wenn der Rahmen fertig ist.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Deleted 32658 (1. August 2007)

und wie siehts mti dem dh rahmen preis aus ? und wird es auch Komplett räder geben ? wenn ja wie ist da der Preis`?


----------



## Dirk Andres (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

der DH Rahmen World Cup wird ca. 2699,00 VK Preis liegen.
Kompletträder gibt es auch aber die Preise stehen noch nicht fest.
Es geht ab 3999,00 los.
Den 2007 DH Rahmen wird es weiterhin geben. 

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Christian Sterl (2. August 2007)

Hi, 
wollte fragen ob die 'gerüchte' aus nem anderen threat zum archimedes stimmen *copie*:
Nach Anfrage bei Zonenschein soll es 
- Archimedes Worldcup heißen
- Bremsmomentabstützung haben 
- 240mm Federweg 
- OR 600mm
- Tretlager 375 mm 
- Hinterbau 150 mm

Stimmt das alles soweit?


----------



## Don Kanallie (3. August 2007)

der pan ame- hinterbau sieht ja fast nach santa cruz aus?!
bin ma gespannt, wie das dann live aussieht.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. August 2007)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> nach unseren Berechnungen sparen wir zum Modell 2007 ca. 1000g am Rahmen.
> ...


----------



## Dirk Andres (15. August 2007)

Hallo,

hier nun das erste 3D Modell des Archimedes World Cup 2008.


----------



## inverted (17. August 2007)

Sorry, aber diese massive Fraesbauhinterbauschwinge macht ja sogar den haesslichsten Nicolai Konkurrenz! Einfach too much und too ugly!
Ansonsten ein guter Ansatz... 
Aber wie viele glaubt ihr von diesen World Cup bikes verkaufen zu koennen?
Fuer eure zahlreichen WC-Fahrer wuerde ichs ja verstehen, gerade auf High Speed Kursen wie Champery, aber in Deutschland? Fuer deutsche Kunden, die noch wert auf Made in Ossiland legen?
Aber mit weniger als 24cm Federweg Downhill fahren geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (17. August 2007)

Ich persönlich seh auch mehr Bedarf im Enduro Segment.
Da es da mein Traumbike so wirklich immer noch nicht gibt.
Innenverlegte Züge, 
Rahmengewicht mit Dämpfer so 3000-3200g
max. Federweg 160mm
Flaschenhalteroption (ein richtiger Enduropilot braucht ab und zu mal ne Cola und die macht sich im Camelbak nicht gut ;-))
Versenkbare Sattelstütze
aufgeräumte Optik (understatment)
geschlossenens Sitzrohr (damit kein Wasser mehr im Tretlager rumsifft
evtl. integrierte Absenkbare Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung (Züge auch innenverlegt)
...
Muss ans Reißbrett


----------



## Helfari (17. August 2007)

inverted schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diese massive Fraesbauhinterbauschwinge macht ja sogar den haesslichsten Nicolai Konkurrenz! Einfach too much und too ugly!
> Ansonsten ein guter Ansatz...
> Aber wie viele glaubt ihr von diesen World Cup bikes verkaufen zu koennen?
> Fuer eure zahlreichen WC-Fahrer wuerde ichs ja verstehen, gerade auf High Speed Kursen wie Champery, aber in Deutschland? Fuer deutsche Kunden, die noch wert auf Made in Ossiland legen?
> Aber mit weniger als 24cm Federweg Downhill fahren geht nicht.


Worüber beschwerst du dich eigentlich? Das Ding heißt doch nicht zum Spaß Archimedes *WC*, außerdem wird es das normale auch weiterhin geben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## nuts (17. August 2007)

du, bei inverted muss man einfach drüberlesen... 

vor allem die BMA am WC-Modell halte ich für eine sinnvolle Entwicklung!


----------



## inverted (18. August 2007)

Ich frag mich einfach, wer es kaufen soll?
Da wird entwickelt und Werbung gemacht, super, neues WC Bike, aber keiner brauchts und hat was davon, ausser dem Zonenschein WC Team.


----------



## Helfari (18. August 2007)

Es gibt doch jede Menge Rahmen im Bereich von 240-250mm, so abwegig ist das also nicht. (V10, M3, Solid Mission9/Speed, Nox StarTrak/Typhoon, Alutech usw.)


----------



## flying-nik (18. August 2007)

inverted schrieb:


> Ich frag mich einfach, wer es kaufen soll?
> Da wird entwickelt und Werbung gemacht, super, neues WC Bike, aber keiner brauchts und hat was davon, ausser dem Zonenschein WC Team.




Soll Zonenschein statt neue Ideen zu realisieren lieber auf der Stelle treten und konservativ nur die bisherige Produktpalette verkaufen? Wo kommen wir denn dann hin - dann gäbe es ja kaum Weiterentwicklung wenn man immer nur bei Bewährtem bleibt. Das "normale" Archi bleibt ja noch im Programm. Also seh ich da kein Problem.

Gruß,
Niklas

Interessant wäre noch, wenn man auch eine BMA für das Archi DH anbieten könnte. Entweder in Verbindung mit einer 150er Hinterbaubreite oder entsprechenden Naben mit linksseitigem, abnehmbaren Spacer ( Ringlé, Chosen etc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (21. August 2007)

Hallo,

mit dem Archi WC wollen wir den sogennanten neuen Stil im DH bedienen.
Das heißt langes Oberrohr, tiefes Tretlager, flacher Lenkwinkel usw.
Wir hatten dahingehen relativ viele Anfragen aus der Schweiz und Östereich.
Es läuft auch darauf hinaus das neue Produkte entwickelt werden müssen da sich die Bedinungen im Rennen ändern. 
Dieses Jahr ist z.B. Garmisch mit im IXS Cup und da ich den Streckenbauer kenne, wird es eher kein typisch deutscher Downhillkurs. Des Weiteren kann man die Vorteile eines neuen Produktes auch sinnvollerweise auf die altbewährten Produkte übertragen und diese dadurch weiterentwickeln.

Mfg
Dirk






flying-nik schrieb:


> Soll Zonenschein statt neue Ideen zu realisieren lieber auf der Stelle treten und konservativ nur die bisherige Produktpalette verkaufen? Wo kommen wir denn dann hin - dann gäbe es ja kaum Weiterentwicklung wenn man immer nur bei Bewährtem bleibt. Das "normale" Archi bleibt ja noch im Programm. Also seh ich da kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß,
> Niklas
> ...


----------



## BlueW8 (21. August 2007)

Mir gefällt das CAD-Modell des Archi WC echt gut, wenn ich nicht schon das 2007er Archi hätte (was schon ne echt fette Maschine ist), würde ich für 2008 auf's Archi WC sparen! Scheiß drauf, wenn kein Flaschenhalter dran ist und man mit dem Fahrwerk nur auf den schlimmsten WC-Kursen ins Schwitzen kommt. Ich mag kompromislose Rennmaschinen, da intressiert die Optik nicht, gut ist, was schnell macht!!! Ob nun Teamfahrer oder ein Spinner der sich für John Tomac hält, beide wollen gern schnell ins Tal.

@Dirk:Ich wünsche euch, daß das Archi WC auf den World Cups gut abräumt, vielleicht hat es ja das Zeug zu einer Legende, wie das Balfa BB7 oder das Yeti DH9

@inverted: Kauf dir doch n Kettler Hollandrad, mehr brauch kein Mensch zum biken.


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2007)

@BlueW8: Word !
Ich finde das WC auch mal richtig geil. Endlich mal eine Kiste, die den 10" Amikisten das Wasser reichen kann ! Und wenn sie auch noch so schön gemacht ist wie die anderen Zonenschein, is eh alles klar.
Und der Preis ist im Vergleich zu Santa Cruz, Intense etc. auch gut vertretbar.


----------



## Holybiker (29. August 2007)

Hallo Dirk,
wie siehts denn mit den PAN FR und DH Rahmen so gewichts- und preismäßig aus?


----------



## GIANT-freerider (7. September 2007)

Hi,

was gibt es den am Zonenschein Archimedes DH Evo V für Änderungen im Vergleich zum IV?

Hab gesehen, der neue Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer soll verbaut werden.
Gibts vielleicht mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten des Dämpfers im Bike,
z.B.: wieder den Fox DHX 5.0?


----------



## Köchert-Biker (9. September 2007)

Holybiker schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> wie siehts denn mit den PAN FR und DH Rahmen so gewichts- und preismäßig aus?



würde mich auch brennend interssieren, ich saß ja schon mal auf dem Pan DH Crown drauf, während der Eurobike, hab mich sofort wohlgefühlt. 

Gruß
Julian


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2007)

Stimmt es, dass es ein neues Galileo Rohloff mit innenverlegtem Bremszug gibt/geben wird? Weder auf der HP noch in diesem brandaktuellen Forum ist darüber etwas zu lesen, kann das wahr sein? 

_edith: Welche RAL-Nummer hat eigentlich das Zonenschein-Orange?_


----------



## leonarrrdo (11. September 2007)

wenn ich mich net irre müsste des die RAL 2009 sein!


----------



## böser_wolf (11. September 2007)

@dirk stell doch mal ein paar bilder vom neuem pan am rein so in echt und farbe   danke


----------



## CRT-Rider (12. September 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @dirk stell doch mal ein paar bilder vom neuem pan am rein so in echt und farbe   danke




Ja auf die Idee hättet ihr, im Eigenen Interesse, auch mal schon längst selbst kommen können. 
Vll. gleich ein Paar mehr Bilder vom Messestand bzw. der ganzen Modellpalette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (12. September 2007)

hier nochmal eins vom Zephyr


----------



## leonarrrdo (12. September 2007)

ach du heilige scheise!! des is ja ma hammergeil!!!  

...der dirk scheint sehr beschäftigt zu sein...


----------



## flying-nik (12. September 2007)

ich merk grad, das pic ist hier ein wenig groß. nochmal ein Bild link: http://woffm-ev.de/4images/data/media/10/DSCI0054.JPG


----------



## CRT-Rider (12. September 2007)

Thx flying-nic für den ersten appetitgeber.  
Wenn ihr noch weitere Bilder von den Bikes auf dem Messestand habt immer her damit ! 
Besonders Interessiert mich die Pan Serie, aber so´n Stahl CC bike könnt ich auch noch gebrauchen.


----------



## flying-nik (13. September 2007)

habe ich leider nicht,. nur hier das zypher von der andren seite :
http://woffm-ev.de/4images/details.php?image_id=3362&sessionid=847917e96a56c1be6e8373255fbe9568


----------



## Deleted 32658 (13. September 2007)

[foto nicht von mir wohne zu weit weg ^^ ] 

Mein nextes Rad wird wohl ein Zonenschein aber Leider nicht das weil .. zu Teuer 

Welche Rahmen größe sollte ich nehmen bin 1,75 -1,78 ^^


----------



## böser_wolf (13. September 2007)

so noch ein neues gefunden 




hat keiner ein bild vom pan am/enduro 2008


----------



## Dirk Andres (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

wir machen gerade die Produktfotos 2008 und diese werden in den nächsten Tagen eingestellt.

Hier ein Link mit Bildern und Fotos von Zonenschein auf der Eurobike.

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/re...fuer-2008-von-der-weltgroessten-fahrradmesse/


----------



## Deleted 32658 (14. September 2007)

Hi Dirk Andres ! 

Wann werden Archimedes von 2008 raus kommen ? [komplettbikes ? ] 

Es wäre geil wenn sie noch dieses Jahr raus Kommen 

Und wo wird die Preis klasse liegen beim Archimedes und pan dh ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2007)

Das Zypher ist ja einfach ein Traum !


----------



## Deleted 32658 (14. September 2007)

Es werden die Schönsten Dh Räder für Nextes jahr sein  !........ ne wird nicht sein!! .. sie sind es ^^


----------



## Dirk Andres (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

die Archimedes Serie 2008 kann ab sofort bestellt werden.
Die Lieferzeit liegt momentan bei 6 Wochen.
Pan DH Race und Archimedes DH Race VK: 2849,00 (Neu: RS Rear Maxle 12x 135 mm Serie)
Pan DH Pro und Archi DH Pro VK: 3299,00 
Pan DH Team und Archi DH Team VK: 3999,00 

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Deleted 32658 (14. September 2007)

Höhrt sich ja schon mal sehr sehr gut an .

Wo gibt es den Die Partlisten,von den Rädern ? 

Mfg Kevin


----------



## aurora 4th (14. September 2007)

Wird es auch wieder ein Pan Enduro für um die 2700 Euro geben??
Weil ich würde mir gern eins kaufen, aber nicht mehr ausgeben wollen....


----------



## CRT-Rider (14. September 2007)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Archimedes Serie 2008 kann ab sofort bestellt werden.
> Die Lieferzeit liegt momentan bei 6 Wochen.
> ...



Danke für die Info nur würd ich sie ersmal gern sehen.
Wie schaut´s mit dem Pan FR ? (Preis Ausstattung?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridetobi89 (19. September 2007)

Servus

Die bikes sin ja au alle der hammer. ich will mir jetzt au en zonenschein kaufen. kennt irgendjemand en shop im umkreis Stuttgart der zonenschein bikes hat?

wär echt geil tobi


----------



## Deleted 32658 (20. September 2007)

Ich kenn einen der ist aber nicht In Stuttgart ! 

http://www.dirty-stuff.de/ 

Sehr geiler shop,sehr höfflich,super preise, alles bestens !


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (20. September 2007)

@las7samura1
den kenn ich au scho und der si au echt geil aber es is halt en reiner online shop und ich würd mich halt au mal gern davor draufsitzen bevor ich was kauf.tja und des is halt eher schlecht^^. aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (21. September 2007)

ich sehe schon dass zonenschein sehr daran interessiert ist mir beim finden eines shops zu helfen. vll kauf ich mir doch ein anderes bike mal sehen


----------



## CRT-Rider (21. September 2007)

Freeridetobi89 schrieb:


> ich sehe schon dass zonenschein sehr daran interessiert ist mir beim finden eines shops zu helfen. vll kauf ich mir doch ein anderes bike mal sehen



Ich denke mal das die Jungs im Moment einfach zu viel zu tun haben, etwa die fieberhafte Arbeit 
an dem neuen Katalog eventl. letzte Änderungen vornehmen, dazu das gebrutzel, ...
....wobei ich die "Forums- Arbeit als außerordentlich wichtig letztlich für den gesamten Erfolg Zonenscheins ansehe. 
Ich bin im Moment etwas enttäuscht keine Bilder und irgendwo zu wenig Info´s über die Bikes (insbesondere PAN) zu haben. Aber das wird sich hoffentlich bald geben. 

Schau mal hier: Zonenschein Händler vll. ist ja ein Shop in deiner Nähe dabei.


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (21. September 2007)

CRT-Rider schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das die Jungs im Moment einfach zu viel zu tun haben, etwa die fieberhafte Arbeit
> an dem neuen Katalog eventl. letzte Änderungen vornehmen, dazu das gebrutzel, ...
> ....wobei ich die "Forums- Arbeit als außerordentlich wichtig letztlich für den gesamten Erfolg Zonenscheins ansehe.
> Ich bin im Moment etwas enttäuscht keine Bilder und irgendwo zu wenig Info´s über die Bikes (insbesondere PAN) zu haben. Aber das wird sich hoffentlich bald geben.
> ...



danke    is aber nix direktes in meiner nähe.

des war auch keine direkte kritik an zonenschein. ich find die arbeit die sie machen echt super .allerdings find ich au dass die die arbeit im forum in letzter zeit en bissle locker an gehn lassen. aber trotzdem weiter so


----------



## CRT-Rider (21. September 2007)

Freeridetobi89 schrieb:


> danke    is aber nix direktes in meiner nähe.
> 
> des war auch keine direkte kritik an zonenschein. ich find die arbeit die sie machen echt super .allerdings find ich au dass die die arbeit im forum in letzter zeit en bissle locker an gehn lassen. aber trotzdem weiter so



Kein Prob.

Ich hab so das Gefühl das Zonenschein gute Bikes schlecht verkaufen kann wärend andere "Hersteller" eher durchschnittliche Bikes gut verkaufen können.
Sei´s drum auch Zonenscheins Kommunikationspolitische entscheidungen obligen mir in dem Fall nicht. 
Allgemein wird wohl oft das Problem sein das der Händler gerade "dein Bike" nicht im Laden stehen hat


----------



## dirtmag (21. September 2007)

CRT-Rider schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das die Jungs im Moment einfach zu viel zu tun haben, etwa die fieberhafte Arbeit
> an dem neuen Katalog eventl. letzte Änderungen vornehmen, dazu das gebrutzel, ...


Jepp, man merkts. Leider auf Kosten der zahlenden Kundschaft. Seit 8 Wochen warte ich nun auf den richtigen Leonardo DH Rahmen, nachdem der erste falsche geliefert wurde. Der Sommer ist nun rum und vom Händler werd ich nur hingehalten. Der hat ja auch sein Geld.  Hab die Nase voll, bei aller Sympathie. Nächste Woche fahr ich in den Bikeurlaub. Ohne das Bike, echt Spitze


----------



## Freeridetobi89 (21. September 2007)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Jepp, man merkts. Leider auf Kosten der zahlenden Kundschaft. Seit 8 Wochen warte ich nun auf den richtigen Leonardo DH Rahmen, nachdem der erste falsche geliefert wurde. Der Sommer ist nun rum und vom Händler werd ich nur hingehalten. Der hat ja auch sein Geld.  Hab die Nase voll, bei aller Sympathie. Nächste Woche fahr ich in den Bikeurlaub. Ohne das Bike, echt Spitze



des is aber au hart.tja da merkt man halt dass leute die en geiles bike bauen können halt nich so gut in schreibkram sin. aber besser so rum wie anders rum  
dir noch viel glück mit dienem bike  
tobi


----------



## CRT-Rider (22. September 2007)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Jepp, man merkts. Leider auf Kosten der zahlenden Kundschaft. Seit 8 Wochen warte ich nun auf den richtigen Leonardo DH Rahmen, nachdem der erste falsche geliefert wurde. Der Sommer ist nun rum und vom Händler werd ich nur hingehalten. Der hat ja auch sein Geld.  Hab die Nase voll, bei aller Sympathie. Nächste Woche fahr ich in den Bikeurlaub. Ohne das Bike, echt Spitze




Ohne die Genauen Hintergründe zu kennen: 

Sowas darf nicht passieren ! Ruf einfach mal bei Zonenschein an man müsste doch eine Lösung finden (und wenn es ein Leihrahmen ist, Rabatt oder ähnliches).

Viel glück !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

Dirty Stuff hat bei uns ein Testrad angefragt und von mir die Zusage bekommen das wir Ihm eins zuzusenden , wenn der Kunde sich nochmals meldet.
Ich denke das er Dich dammit gemeint hat. Also melde Dich einfach nochmals bei Dirty Stuff hinsichtlich einer Probefahrt.

Mfg
Dirk



Freeridetobi89 schrieb:


> @las7samura1
> den kenn ich au scho und der si au echt geil aber es is halt en reiner online shop und ich würd mich halt au mal gern davor draufsitzen bevor ich was kauf.tja und des is halt eher schlecht^^. aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Dirk Andres (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben den fehlerhaften Rahmen in der KW 36 von Deinem Händler erhalten und in der KW 38 den neuen an Deinen Händler versendet.
Da wir keine Rahmen auf Vorrat haben ist dieser Zeitraum der Nachproduktion für uns das absolute Limit.
Es tut mir leid das der erste Rahmen einen Fehler hatte aber diese sind nicht auszuschließen. Vieleicht klappt es ja noch mit Deinem Bikeurlaub.

Mfg
Dirk



dirtmag schrieb:


> Jepp, man merkts. Leider auf Kosten der zahlenden Kundschaft. Seit 8 Wochen warte ich nun auf den richtigen Leonardo DH Rahmen, nachdem der erste falsche geliefert wurde. Der Sommer ist nun rum und vom Händler werd ich nur hingehalten. Der hat ja auch sein Geld.  Hab die Nase voll, bei aller Sympathie. Nächste Woche fahr ich in den Bikeurlaub. Ohne das Bike, echt Spitze


----------



## Köchert-Biker (24. September 2007)

Hallo Dirk,

ich interessiere mich für das Pan DH, wollte fragen was es als Rahmen incl. Dämpfer DHX 5.0 oder auch gerne optional mit nem DHX Air 5.0 kosten wird?

Gruß
Julian


----------



## CRT-Rider (24. September 2007)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Archimedes Serie 2008 kann ab sofort bestellt werden.
> Die Lieferzeit liegt momentan bei 6 Wochen.
> ...



BezÃ¼glich Ausstattung(-svarianten) und ensprechenen Preisen mÃ¼ssen wir uns wohl noch gedulden


----------



## Dirk Andres (24. September 2007)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> ich interessiere mich für das Pan DH, wollte fragen was es als Rahmen incl. Dämpfer DHX 5.0 oder auch gerne optional mit nem DHX Air 5.0 kosten wird?
> 
> ...



Hallo,


den Pan DH Rahmen gibt es in der crown Variante mit zusätzlicher Dämpferanlenkung und 42 mm Sattelstütze inkl. DHX 5.0 für 2199,00 .
Der Pan DH, Anlenkung wie beim Freeride und mit 30,9 mm Sattelstütze inkl. RS Vivid 5.1 für 1899,00 . Bei beiden Rahmen ist die  RS rear Maxle inkl.

Hinsichtlich der Ausstattungslisten bitte eine Email an mich, dann sende ich diese zu.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Köchert-Biker (25. September 2007)

Hi Dirk,

danke für deine Antwort, könntest du auf die Unterschiede und den damit verbunndenen Vor- und Nachteile etwas näher eingehen?

Wie schwer ist denn das Pan DH in der Crown und in der "normalen" Version?

Gruß
Julian


----------



## Beamster (25. September 2007)

Dirk Andres schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dirty Stuff hat bei uns ein Testrad angefragt und von mir die Zusage bekommen das wir Ihm eins zuzusenden , wenn der Kunde sich nochmals meldet.
> Ich denke das er Dich damit gemeint hat. Also melde Dich einfach nochmals bei Dirty Stuff hinsichtlich einer Probefahrt.
> ...




Servus Dirk,

nee, der Dirty Stuff hat weder den Last Samurai noch den Freeridetobi gemeint... 
Es geht hier tatsächlich um einen weiteren Interessenten...

Cheerio
Holger


----------



## Dirk Andres (26. September 2007)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:


> Hi Dirk,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort, könntest du auf die Unterschiede und den damit verbunndenen Vor- und Nachteile etwas näher eingehen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der Pan DH crown Rahmen hat eine zusätzliche Anlenkung für den Dämpfer.
Dadurch kann ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten am Anfang des Federweges realisiert werden und am Ende des Federweges eine höhere Progression.
Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer Pan DH crown : 4300,00 g
Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer PAN DH         : 4100,00 g
Komplettradgewicht Pan DH Team              : 18,50 kg
Komplettradgewicht Pan DH Race                : 18,95 kg

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Bike_a_Klein (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

werden alle Bikes 1 Kg leichter? Pan und Archi?
Gibt es das Pan FReude auch mit Rohloff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

nur der PAN Enduro und AM werden ca. 900g leichter.
Der Archimedes hat nochmals ca. 60 g abgespeckt durch Ausfräsungen im Hebel und Knochen. Diese Variante haben wir 2 Jahre im Team getestet.

MfG
Dirk


----------



## Deleted 32658 (11. Oktober 2007)

Müsste der pan dh sein 

foto owld yeti oder so


----------



## BlueW8 (11. Oktober 2007)

Oh Junge, oh Junge, sieht ja guuut aus!!!
Die Geometrie kommt mir stimmig vor, ist nur die Frage, wo der Schwerpunkt liegt. Beim Archi ist der ja genau richtig.
Die fette Sattelstüze macht sich im Pan echt super.
Allerdings kann ich mir die Raderhebungskurve nicht so richtig vorstellen, aber man hört ja nur gutes über das Konzept.

In weiß, mit ner 888... Da könnt ich meinem Archi fast untreu werden. Aber nur Fast!

Wirkt übrigens etwas wie ne Orange DH-Kiste, nur nicht so billig. (Verzeihung)


----------



## Köchert-Biker (11. Oktober 2007)

das Pan DH, is der Hammer!

Ich saß mal während der Eurbike drauf, die Geometrie is echt stimmig! 

Gruß
Julian


----------



## Xiper (17. Oktober 2007)

Das PAN DH ist einfach wunderschön, das gefällt mir richtig gut. Die Proportionen passen einfach und ich liebe diese sattelstütze. 

@blue: Ja ich weiss was du meinst (orange) doch sind die leider auf den trend der gebogenen rohre aufgesprungen, was mir nicht zusagt.

Das einzige was ich nicht perfekt fide ist das "Gusset" zw. oberrohr und sattelstützenrohr-gedöngs, doch habe das ja irgendwie alle rahmen zur zeit.


----------



## K!S (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde den Zypher Rahmen sehr interessant.
Mit der Bremsabstützung stempelt nix mehr bein bremsen und federn, außerdem sieht es auch noch edel aus.
Mehr dran, macht Mehr her  
Will auch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (25. Oktober 2007)

Dere,
sieht ja nett aus der Pan DH.
Hab am Goaskopf mal einen getroffen der einen Pan Slopestyle dabei hatte, aber bei dem ist die Schwinge am Unterrohr angeschlagen so dass da eine Delle entstanden ist. Soll bei den 08er Modellen ausgebessert werden.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## breeze (26. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht es denn mal mit ein paar Eckdaten und Bildern für den Galileo Rohloff Evo 2 mit innenverlegten Bremsleitungen aus?
Hat da jemand etwas, die Website ist ja nicht die neueste.
MFG


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Oktober 2007)

Das Bild von der Messe wurde hier schon in #34 gepostet. Ich denke, dass es von den Eckdaten dem 2007er entspricht. Meines müsste nächste Woche kommen, falls die avisierten 6 Wochen nach Auftragserteilung eingehalten werden.


----------



## Basscommander (26. November 2007)

Soooo... mein Zyper ist bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird.
Kann ja nur besser werden!

Grüße!

Der Mo


----------



## flying-nik (27. November 2007)

Gute Entscheidung, Mo !


----------



## Basscommander (30. November 2007)

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das noch vor Weihnachten kommt.
Und ob das mit dem Rot klappt...
Aber ich vertrau den Kungs da voll und ganz.

Grüße!

Der Mo

ps.: @Nik: bearbeite mal deine Signatur! so von wegen Sponsoren etc.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Dezember 2007)

finde das zypher echt nen hammerbike,viel glück das es noch 07klappt aber dnn bitte sofort fotos gemacht


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2007)

breeze schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mal mit ein paar Eckdaten und Bildern für den Galileo Rohloff Evo 2 mit innenverlegten Bremsleitungen aus?


Hab in meiner Galerie ein paar Bilder von dem Bike abgelegt.


----------



## Basscommander (3. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> finde das zypher echt nen hammerbike,viel glück das es noch 07klappt aber dnn bitte sofort fotos gemacht


Na klar gibts Fotos.
Das Ding wird noch am selben Tag aufgebaut, an dem es bei mir im Laden steht!


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Dezember 2007)

und was kommt dran?also gabel,dämpfer,bremsen,kefü...ist so ziemlich einer der geilsten dh-rahmen zur zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (4. Dezember 2007)

Das ist recht einfach zu beantworten.
Die Teile die jetzt an meinem Felt sind...


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Dezember 2007)

wird ja nen schickes grät!!!


----------



## RedSKull (5. Dezember 2007)

@Basscommander: Aha, ein Zonenschein wirds also als nächstes. Sicher eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Basscommander (6. Dezember 2007)

Verdammt... Du hat mich erwischt... hehehe war ja eigentlich klar.. aber verrats nicht gleich weiter  Ich will noch einen kleinen Überraschungseffekt haben  

Das wird bestimmt n Spaß!

Ich geb auf jeden Fall ne Rückmeldung.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## breeze (6. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hab in meiner Galerie ein paar Bilder von dem Bike abgelegt.



Danke, sieht super aus. 
Ein Kollege von mir hat jetzt auch zugeschlagen, in weiß.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Dezember 2007)

hallo schickes teil!!!   schon mal gewogen??? 
und klappern die züge im rahmen??
gruß vom wolf


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2007)

breeze schrieb:


> Danke, sieht super aus.





böser_wolf schrieb:


> hallo schickes teil!!!


Jo, danke für die Blumen. Der Sattel passt zwar farblich super zum Rahmen, hat aber leider die erste Schlammausfahrt nicht ohne Blessuren überstanden. Sprich: die Farbe ist schon fast ab. 



böser_wolf schrieb:


> schon mal gewogen???


Nö, bis jetzt noch nicht. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass das Vorderrad noch eine Interimslösung ist. Da soll die gleiche Felge wie hinten dran. Ist aber schon geordert und wird hoffentlich bald eintreffen. Die restlichen Teile sind eigentlich für den Einsatzbereich nicht allzu üppig überdimensioniert. Ich schätze, dass es deutlich unter 13 Kg sein werden. Genaueres werde ich hoffentlich am Wochenende wissen.



böser_wolf schrieb:


> klappern die züge im rahmen??


Ja, vor allem die Bremsleitung hört man ziemlich stark. Da werde ich noch ein wenig Styrofoam oder Ähnliches reinstecken.


----------



## Basscommander (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab es schon vor meinem inneren Auge...
MUAHAHAHAHA
Das wird sooo ein geiles Rad!


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Dezember 2007)

es muss endlich nur mal kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2007)

ein echt geiles Bike!!
Genau so soll mein nächstes Bike auch aussehen   
Nur in der Ralfarbe SANDGELB!!

Wie bekommt man eigentlich die Züge in den Rahmen, oder besser gesagt wie bekommt man diese wieder heraus????

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Dezember 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Genau so soll mein nächstes Bike auch aussehen
> Nur in der Ralfarbe SANDGELB!!


So wie das hier?



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich die Züge in den Rahmen, oder besser gesagt wie bekommt man diese wieder heraus?


Zum Einfädeln der Bremsleitung ist ein Bremszug im Rahmen, auf den man die Leitung drauf schieben kann. Zum Rausziehen muss man halt den Hebel abmachen und dann nach hinten ziehen. 

Die Schaltzughüllen verlaufen recht gerade bis zum Tretlager. Dort kann man mit einem Schraubenziehe o. Ä. rein und den Zug zum Ausgang an der Kettenstrebe schubsen. Wichtig ist es, die Hülle unter der Schraube des Excenters durchzuführen. Ich hab zuerst versucht den geraden Weg zwischen Klemmschraube und Excenter zu nehmen und bin dabei fast verrückt geworden.  Dann hab ich nochmal eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und es war mir klar.


----------



## 1977t (20. Dezember 2007)

inverted schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diese massive Fraesbauhinterbauschwinge macht ja sogar den haesslichsten Nicolai Konkurrenz! Einfach too much und too ugly!
> Ansonsten ein guter Ansatz...
> Aber wie viele glaubt ihr von diesen World Cup bikes verkaufen zu koennen?
> Fuer eure zahlreichen WC-Fahrer wuerde ichs ja verstehen, gerade auf High Speed Kursen wie Champery, aber in Deutschland? Fuer deutsche Kunden, die noch wert auf Made in Ossiland legen?
> Aber mit weniger als 24cm Federweg Downhill fahren geht nicht.



Alter, was bist Du denn für ein Schlaupups??? Wenn DU den Rahmen nicht kaufen willst... dann musst Du es doch auch nicht!!!
Ich selbst brauch ihn auch nicht... ich finde es jedoch Klasse, dass es noch Hersteller gibt, die im "Kleinstsegment" Entwicklungsarbeit leisten, auf Wünsche des einzelnen Kunden eingehen oder auch mal neue Wege gehen...


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Dezember 2007)

voll geil,das bike ist einfach nur geil und seid wann ist champery ne high speed strecke??????


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

@1977t: Word ! Is wohl der Neid der Besitzlosen.
Ich glaub, ich hab Bilder von einem anderen Champery gesehen. Da waren so technische Stellen drin, dass sie vor dem Renntag entschärft wurden.


----------



## Basscommander (20. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @1977t: Word ! Is wohl der Neid der Besitzlosen.
> Ich glaub, ich hab Bilder von einem anderen Champery gesehen. Da waren so technische Stellen drin, dass sie vor dem Renntag entschärft wurden.



Sooo siehts nämlich mal aus!  

Wenn er dir nich gefällt dann:   doch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (20. Dezember 2007)

wann kommt dein zypher eigentlich?vor weihnachten wohl eher nicht oder?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2007)

An Weihnachten wäre doch optimal. Dann kann man mit vollen Magen im Schein der Kerzen gemütlich schrauben


----------



## Basscommander (21. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> wann kommt dein zypher eigentlich?vor weihnachten wohl eher nicht oder?



Jaa... also laut Zonenschein sollten unsere Räder gestern 'raus gehen.
d.h. sie sollten heute bei mir im Laden einstreffen. Der Rahemn ist ja nur ein teil der Lieferung. Wir ham dann ja noch 6 Zonis im Laden stehen!
Entweder das, oder am 24. . 
Mir wär ja heute schon lieber, weil ichs dann gleich am Sonntag testen könnte...
Ich rechne aber eher mitm 24.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Dezember 2007)

oder morgen?!post liefert wohl auch sonntag alles ausser nachnamesendungen raus,bin echt gespannt wie es aussieht!


----------



## Basscommander (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich auch... kommt allerdings erst am 27., der Rahmen...  
BLÖÖÖÖÖDE FEIERTAGE... sowas doofes...


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Dezember 2007)

auf jeden fall,scheiss auf weihnachten,lieber neues bike zusammenschrauben


----------



## Basscommander (27. Dezember 2007)

Tjaha... heute ist der 27.... aber noch kein Zypher da.
Hab aber auch mal aufs Bestelldatum geschaut. Eine Woche später, als die andern 6 Räder. Kommt wohl erst dann nächste woche, das Gerät. Schade...

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2007)

das ist doch mist,hasse warten...anfang 08 geht mein rahmen zum neu pulvern und eloxieren und da gehts warten wieder los


----------



## anne7714 (4. Januar 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Tjaha... heute ist der 27.... aber noch kein Zypher da.
> Hab aber auch mal aufs Bestelldatum geschaut. Eine Woche später, als die andern 6 Räder. Kommt wohl erst dann nächste woche, das Gerät. Schade...
> 
> Grüße!
> Der Mo



drück dir die Daumen das dein Rahmen endlich nächste Woche kommt.
lg anne


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2008)

ich drücke mit,will endlich viele bilder sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (4. Januar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ich drücke mit,will endlich viele bilder sehen



Die gibts.
Bin am überlegen, ob ich eine art "Fotostory" mache.
Wie baue ich einen D-Hiller auf.
Mal schauen.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## KONA_pepe (4. Januar 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Die gibts.
> Bin am überlegen, ob ich eine art "Fotostory" mache.
> Wie baue ich einen D-Hiller auf.
> Mal schauen.
> ...



Falls du schon die neue Sattelklemme drauf hast mit Schnellspanner könntest mal berichten die die im Gebrauch so ist? Ob sich die 40 lohnen


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Januar 2008)

fotostorywäre ja mal cool
bei youtube hats nen typ gefilmt,musste mal nach "gt aufbausession" schauen


----------



## anne7714 (6. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## anne7714 (6. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## Basscommander (6. Januar 2008)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Falls du schon die neue Sattelklemme drauf hast mit Schnellspanner könntest mal berichten die die im Gebrauch so ist? Ob sich die 40 lohnen



Vom gebrauch her halt n schnellspanner.
Ist sehr fein gemacht. Von der Verarbeitung her wie immer TOP!
Und da du eh keine andere Wahl hast wirst du die wohl nehmen müssen, oder nen Inbus dabei haben.  



> fotostorywäre ja mal cool
> bei youtube hats nen typ gefilmt,musste mal nach "gt aufbausession" schauen[/QUOTE)
> Da find ich nix...
> Hast du mal nen Link?
> ...


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Januar 2008)

hier isser

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cywpK3i_e0k


----------



## Basscommander (7. Januar 2008)

Ah danke...
Wozu so ein Minitool doch alles gut ist.
So n Film wär auch ne feine Sache. Mal schauen.
Aber erstmal abwarten, wanns überhaupt kommt.
Noch is nix da.
Wird wohl auch eher erst nächste Woche.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Januar 2008)

ätzend oder?mein m-pire bekomm ich erst im februar wieder beil das abbeizen vom alten lack solange dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2008)

hallo   mal ne frage zum Pyrrhon Rohloff
wie ist das kettenspannen gelöst weil auf der hp ist nur ein bild mit kettenschaltung
gruss vom wolf


----------



## Dirk Andres (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,


die Kettenspannung ist wie beim Galileo Rohloff gelöst.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## [email protected]!t (14. Januar 2008)

sprich excenter innenlager.

ist auch mein favorit für dieses frühjahr


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2008)

danke für die promte antwort


----------



## Basscommander (27. Januar 2008)

Warte immer noch...


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Februar 2008)

wann gibts die neuen kataloge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (27. Februar 2008)

Wahrscheinlich dann, wenn ich mein Rad bekomme...  also stellt auch auf ne lange wartezeit ein    

Grüße!
Der sehnsüchtig wartende Mo


----------



## Lurnas (28. Februar 2008)

Das klingt ja gar nicht gut bei dir Basscommander ..

Ich wünsch dir noch ne frohe Wartezeit, viel Glück und hoffe mein bestelltes Archi DH kommt ein bisschen schneller (2 Wochen angekündigt)

Der auch sehnsüchtig, aber noch nicht lange wartende
Lurnas


----------



## höllenpferd (20. März 2008)

ich hab in der MTBR ausgabe " märz " etwas von archimedes prototypen 2009 mit flacherem lenkwinkel und tieferem innenlager gelesen. angeblich schon im einsatz beim max bender.
gibts schon fakten zu den geometrie-änderungen 2009?


----------

